# WWI HMA Vessel AE1 found after 103 years



## parsifal (Dec 20, 2017)

The first Australian submarine AE1 has been found after sinking 103 years ago.

Navy submarine found after 100 years


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 20, 2017)

That's fantastic news. Glad that the crew's final resting place will, at long last, be recognized and remembered.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2017)

That is so cool.


----------

